# Nividia, quarterly pkgs, update



## mer (Jul 10, 2022)

Don't know if anyone else has posted about this, but I ran into it the other day.
FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE, using pkgs instead of ports, I did pkg upgrade.
I have a system with a GeForce GT740, when installed the pkg "nvidia-driver" installed the latest version at that time 470-something.
Well the version installed by nvidia-driver from pkg was bumped to 510-something.
So pay attention to the any messages from the pkg because this one cleary told me "This driver won't support your GPU".
Simple to fix:  pkg delete nvidia-driver, pkg install nvidia-driver-470.

And that's why I always do pkg upgrade in a console window instead of X session.


----------



## dave01 (Jul 10, 2022)

...and use pkg lock for anything that you know or find out to be to be problematical or where you prefer a custom port build.


----------

